# Mexican Deviled Eggs for GarlicGoddess



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's a recipe that I had, and my cousin, GarlicGoddess made last weekend. I forgot to send her the recipe, but then figured you guys might like it too _ole!_



*Mexican Deviled Eggs*

8 hard boiled eggs
1/2 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1/4 c. mayonnaise (light is fine)
1/4 c. salsa (make it a good, fresh one!!!)
2 Tbsp. sliced green onions
1 Tbsp. sour cream (again, light is fine)
Salt to taste
Black olive slices and/or avocado cubes

Slice eggs in half, like you would for regular deviled eggs and empty out the yolks into a bowl. Mash. To the yolks, add remaining ingredients. Put mixture into a ziploc baggie and cut one lower corner out. Pipe mix into the egg white halves. Top each with an olive slice and/or an avocado cube. Serve immediately or chill till ready to serve.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2005)

YUMMY, jkath


----------



## pdswife (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds perfect to me!  Yummmmers!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2005)

_*OMG*_

I don't like to mess with the traditional deviled egg recipe but THIS sounds awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks jkath!  Hey, where's the avocado?  Are you sure this is our jkath???????  Did you steal her identity??????  Give her back right now!!! 

I guess you could cut a little piece and top each half with it?  And maybe a cilantro leaf?

ROFLMAO - I just saw the avocado cubes!!!!!!!!! lol  ok, this really is "our" jkath!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

You're just like me, Elf- why mess with a good thing?
But, I'd had this recipe by my computer for quite some time, and when my cousin and I were planning our BBQ lunch, she suggested deviled eggs for an appetizer. So, I suggested these. She's about as crazy for mexican food as much as I am, so we figured if nobody else ate them, there'd be more for us. Unfortunately, everyone loved them & I only got 1 egg! They really are tasty~


----------



## pdswife (Jul 4, 2005)

Five smiles for this recipe!
I just made a batch up to take with us to the bbq today
and they taste wonderful!!!

Thank you jkath!


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad you liked them!
Now I'm hungry...time to make more!


----------



## GarlicGoddess (Aug 6, 2005)

*again...*

I'm making these Mexican Deviled Eggs to take to a party tomorrow and know from past experience that they'll be great!  Thanks again jkath...


----------



## designerobsessed (Aug 6, 2005)

I love deviled eggs but I too don't wander past the traditional way of making them, but these sound delicious.  Definitely have to try them!


----------



## MJ (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Jkath! I'm making these just as soon as I can!


----------



## Shunka (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh, these look so good!! I have it copied and filed!! Thank you Jkath!!


----------

